

Ask HN: Windows Cloud Servers - War Stories - singer

I'm thinking of setting up a Rackspace or Amazon Windows cloud server for the first time. Do you have any war stories to share about either? How about the good things?
======
dennyferra
I've been using RackSpace Cloud Servers for over a year now and am happy with
their service. I only run 1 server, the smallest instance, but have hosted
multiple sites without any issues. When I heard of Amazon's Micro instance I
decided to give it a shot but I did not have a good experience. Seemed much
slower than my RackSpace equivalent and so I switched back to RackSpace.

